# dhcp lease cuts out every 10 minutes



## lochyslater (May 13, 2008)

Hello all, 

new to forums, i come here today to seek help with a slight problem i have with my internet. 

For starts, Im very much a beginner, so try go easy on the tech talk lol. 

My problem is pretty much my internet cuts out EVERY 10 minutes without fail. I know it has something to do with DHCP. But I dont even know what DHCP means lol. Im on ADSL

IM NOT WIRELESS, i say that because i search on google and all i find is many people with the same problem except most are wireless.. I am not. 

This is what im trying to extend. 


..
Lease Obtained..................6/10/2008 8:52:32 PM
Lease Expires...................6/10/2008 9:02:32 PM
..





Thanks in advance


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

What country are you located in.
Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
What is the expected Upstream/Downstream speed for your ISP Connection?
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model of the router (if a separate unit).
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Make and model of your computer.
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP1-SP2, Vista, etc.
The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc.




Please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, *including the exact text of any error messages.*

If you're using a wireless connection, have you tried a direct connection with a cable to see if that changes the symptoms?

If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally?




On any affected computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands:

PING 216.109.112.135

PING yahoo.com

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## lochyslater (May 13, 2008)

What country are you located in: Australia

Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider): Bigpond, Telstra

What is the expected Upstream/Downstream speed for your ISP Connection: Not exactly sure what that is. But usually download at about 80-180KBS/s. 

Make and exact model of the broadband modem: 2Wire Gateway, its model is RG2071-00

Connection type, wired or wireless: Wired

Make and model of your computer: Celeron 2.40GHZ, 768MB RAM. 

Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP1-SP2, Vista, etc: Xp Pro, SP2

The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc: IE 7




Please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, including the exact text of any error messages: No error messages. just cuts out every 10 minutes.

If you're using a wireless connection, have you tried a direct connection with a cable to see if that changes the symptoms? not useing mireless

If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally? No other computers




On any affected computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the Windows key and press R, then type CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands:

PING 216.109.112.135

PING yahoo.com

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose Select All, then hit Enter.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


RESULTS: 



Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Locky>PING 216.109.112.135

Pinging 216.109.112.135 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=253ms TTL=46
Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=265ms TTL=47
Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=258ms TTL=47
Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=260ms TTL=45

Ping statistics for 216.109.112.135:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 253ms, Maximum = 265ms, Average = 259ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Locky>PING yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [66.94.234.13] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 66.94.234.13: bytes=32 time=184ms TTL=50
Reply from 66.94.234.13: bytes=32 time=183ms TTL=50
Reply from 66.94.234.13: bytes=32 time=183ms TTL=50
Reply from 66.94.234.13: bytes=32 time=183ms TTL=50

Ping statistics for 66.94.234.13:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 183ms, Maximum = 184ms, Average = 183ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Locky>NBTSTAT -n

Local Area Connection 3:
Node IpAddress: [124.176.182.59] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
JANINE-2037839D<00> UNIQUE Registered
JANINE-2037839D<20> UNIQUE Registered
MSHOME <00> GROUP Registered
MSHOME <1E> GROUP Registered
MSHOME <1D> UNIQUE Registered
..__MSBROWSE__.<01> GROUP Registered

C:\Documents and Settings\Locky>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : janine-2037839d
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : gateway.2wire.net

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : gateway.2wire.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : SiS 900-Based PCI Fast Ethernet Adap
ter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-D8-48-23-00
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 124.176.182.59
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.248
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 124.176.182.58
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.138
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.138
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, May 15, 2008 5:05:52 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, May 15, 2008 5:15:52 PM

C:\Documents and Settings\Locky>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You seem to have an odd configuration of that router, since you have a public IP address, yet you have a private address for the DHCP server and DNS servers.

I think I'd call the ISP and ask them if there's a way to reset the modem to defaults without screwing up your service to get it's mind right.


----------

